# Back from Double Haul Custom Boats. The Flats Tracker!



## shuskins (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey all from Georgia! I have been visiting this site for awhile and actually got alot of ideas from here and finally bit the bullet and decided to turn my Bass Tracker into a shallow water skiff with the help from Double Haul Custom Boats in Tennessee. Having owned this boat for awhile, I always noticed how shallow this boat drafts in the water and pretty much built around that strong point of these particular model of bass tracker. After 6 months and just in time for spring I received my 1991 Pro 17 Bass Tracker back from Double Haul completely converted to a Flats Skiff. Took her out yesterday and she drafts in 6-7" and rides great. There have been a number of mods done, but I will try and hit the highlights.

- Custom Fab Poling Platform w/ adjustable grab rail
- Casting Platform
- Bench Seat that can be folded down and double as a higher seat with no back rest.
- Console grab bar
- TFO Carbon fiber pushpole w/ pole holders
- Skinny Water Anchor pins w/ mounts
- Led lighting under wales
- Waterproof IPAD that mounts in steering wheel for marine navigation
- Raised 70HP Mercury motor
- Redesigned Double Haul Graphics and wrap

Going to be doing mostly freshwater fishing, but occasional back country salt for reds. Glad the wait is over. They did good work. Here it is:


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Nice conversion, but...I think they stole the black fly logo?


----------



## shuskins (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol. Yeah I think alot of companies have taken that logo. In particular one pretty prestigous guide service in Isla Morada wink wink**.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Love custom work. 

Looks great.


----------



## Ckbrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice rig!


----------



## blackflyjeff (Apr 29, 2013)

That is a pretty cool rig, how do I get in touch with these guys. I'm thinking of reworking my skiff


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice rig. That a good hull design for a aluminium boat. It shouldn't be to bad with hull slap. Those reds better watch out. Where do fish in GA? I am a GA boy at heart. Lived there the first 24 years of my life. I left GA to pursue fishing/guiding in FL. Now reside in SC. But I used to live in ST SImons when I was knee high. We would fish and crab off the pier. I love me some low country marshes


----------



## Jizzo (Dec 11, 2012)

That's unique boat. Looks like they did a good job.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

I have thought about that before. Since mine would get 99% saltwater use (if I converted an aluminum boat to a flats boat), I would want something besides carpet...just not sure what the best choice would be. I've seen a vinyl-type carpeting before that I think would work fine. 

Nice boat!


----------



## NSByak (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL too funny. We did the exact same thing..bought a 17' bass tracker and converted it to a flats boat....even called it a Flats Tracker!

We built ours over about 5 months...great project but man it was tough at times. Works great, floats super shallow too. Hull slap can get annoying in certain wind conditions but its a fun little boat.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice boat. We always fished aluminum bass hulls in the inshore salt. They worked great and were impossible to beat for the cost. Your conversion is much cleaner than any of ours. We just replaced things with aluminum, stainless or fiberglass as they rotted/rusted off.

Nate


----------



## shuskins (Apr 10, 2013)

Added under gunnel lighting.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice. Great conversion.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Added under gunnel lighting.


Big Pimpin' right there!


----------



## msm0260519 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a sweet aluminum rig!!


----------

